# same breed



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

My golden sex link looks to be as a rooster then a hen. The comb is bigger and is starting to get the things under it's neck. If so he or one of my other roosters gotta go


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Can you post a pic for us?


----------

